# Star Citizen - Schiff weg ?



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Hab mir bei Star Citizen damals Squadron42 mit der Aurora gekauft. Wollte heute mal in den Hangar rein und den Pott mal fliegen aber der ist nicht da ? Oder bekomme ich die Aurora erst zum Release ?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. Juli 2016)

Der Hanger wird schon seit einer Weile "Ingame" bestückt - und die Schiffe "Ingame" ausgerüstet. Ich finde das auch eher lästig, ist vermutlich ein Tribut Richtung VR-Bedienung. Witzig, dass kürzlich die erfolgreiche Klage des Backers verlinkt wurde, der ein VR-Spiel wollte und seine "Spende" zurückgezogen hat.
-Du mußt nun im Hanger mittig auf HUD-Markierungen auf den Stellplätzen am Boden achten und dort dann ein entsprechendes Ingamemenü zur Auswahl des zu platzierenden Schiffes öffnen. Ebenso muss am Schiff an den Montageslots alles "am Objekt" gewählt werden. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es im fertigen Spiel noch eine Alternative geben wird, wie den HOLOXPLOR.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Thx. Dann brauch ich mich echt nicht zu wundern.  Jedenfalls im FPS-Modus hab ich auf high 144 FPS.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juli 2016)

Bin draufgegangen (kleine grüne Punkte). Aber es kommt beim öffnen empty ?? WTF ?? Oder habe ich nur Zugriff auf separat gekaufte Schiffe ? Denn ich hab nur das Schiff aus dem Bundle mit SQ42.

Alles zurück. Funktioniert doch. Steuerung ist aber arg unkomfortabel. Kann nur hoffen, daß man die Steuerung später selbst modifizieren kann.


----------

